# What pound test line?



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I want to try some surf fishing for reds so I borrowed a rod and reel from one of my co workers . I want to put some new line on the reel.
Would 30 lb mono work? I don't want to spend the money on braid since I'm just borrowing this set up. It's an older Penn level wind on a 14 ft rod.


----------



## deatonic (Jul 15, 2014)

That will work just fine


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would go with 30lb Ande in the color you like.n


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Depending on how much weight you are using, may want a 50 to 80# shock leader tied on so you don't snap your line when throwing out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Your friend is a good guy for doing that. 30 will do just fine.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

20 lb was the standard when I fished A LOT form the surf. It will cast further. you wont break off a red if your drag is functioning and set properly. 

20 lb to swivel to 40 lb leader. 4 oz sinker and go. Fish finder rig was always a great little addition but don't see them in TX much.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Joe Fish said:


> I want to try some surf fishing for reds so I borrowed a rod and reel from one of my co workers . I want to put some new line on the reel.
> Would 30 lb mono work? I don't want to spend the money on braid since I'm just borrowing this set up. It's an older Penn level wind on a 14 ft rod.


I use 17 lb to get extra casting distance. I use sufflix - about $8 a roll.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. A couple more questions for y'all. What should I use for bait until I can catch something on a bait rod and what size pvc should I use?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Cracked crab, cut mullet or whole finger mullet from bait shop. 1.5" pvc for rod holder works Great for most rods. Shrimp,or fish bites on the Bait rod, send cut whiting out. Good luck!


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks. Going to try it out next weekend if the surf looks half decent.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I usually pick up some fresh dead shrimp,mullet for bait rods until I catch some whitings.


----------

